# Twins - Is the Season Already Over?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm a frustrated twins fan. Sure the Sox are too solid to catch, but I thought they'd at least sneak a wild card, especially the way they played during the first 1/3 of the season.

So what do you think, do they have a chance to turn it around or is it too late???


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

In my best Randy Quaid from Majopr League attitude..."No we are done, bring out the fat lady, put a fork in us."

I am very frustrated by the way this season has turned out thus far.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Their bats have been a major let down especially in the clutch. Soccer has more offense than we do. If they don't do some serious shopping in the off season for a power hitter or two and a .300 hitter!!! it won't pay to get excited about next year either. This year is a wash out.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, it's over. Even the coaches are talking like it's done.

Time for hunting and football :beer:


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

That whole damn infield has been a disapointment. Punto, castro, rodregez, tiffee, cuddyer, and what the hell is with morneau. 40 homeruns, yeah right :roll: . The sad thing is with the looks of the white soxs, the indians and even detroit, I don't think they will have a chance next year unless they buy some bats. On the other hand mauer is staying healthy and is a damn fine player.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They went the way of the T-Wolves......I only hope the Vikings don't make it a trifecta!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> I only hope the Vikings don't make it a trifecta!!!!! :eyeroll:


bite your tongue


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> bite your tongue


Nobody hopes I am wrong more than me!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Proper Name: Torii Kedar Hunter

Pos: CF
Experience: 8 years
2005 Salary: $8,000,000
AVG .269 | HR 14 | RBI 56


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Lack of good defense and hitting combined with the injury to T. Hunter leads me to believe they are D.O.A. as far as the play-offs go. Hopefully they will add a couple of bats, and decent infielders during the off-season to give it a go next year. :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's pretty much over and attention is now shifting to the Vikings.

Interesting that with Hunter probably gone for the rest of the season....the Twins are the only major league team with no non-pitcher that has ever played in an all-star game.And he only played in one.

They basically have 4 big league caliber every day players....Hunter,Stewart,Jones, and Mauer.And Jones could be gone next year.

Huge miscalculation by Ryan....putting all their money into pitching.They certainly have one of the top staffs in the majors,but pitchers don't score runs.

Too many 1-0,2-1,3-2 loses.

2 weeks and expanded rosters will bring up more young guys.It will be the same next year,good pitching,poor hitting, unless they get at least one bigtime hitter in the middle of the lineup


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They need someone that can hit the ball well, but for this year, they could but there isn't much hope


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Baseball is still going on???? :huh:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

This Twins season may end up as a disappointing one. I had hope that we'd be headed towards our 4th straight divisional title, but that hope seems to be lost at we are almost 20 back now.

However, I don't consider the season a total loss. Our pitching staff is better than its been and we still have a small window (maybe one or two more years) to try and get to the holy grail. We have the 3rd best ERA in the AL behind only Oakland and LAA. Our bullpen will only get better as next year Balfour should be back and if there is room Liriano will likely be in the bigs (expect to see Francisco come september call up time). It has been frustrating to the point of no end though to lose one run game after one run game. I have expected the pitching staff to mentally implode, they have continued to pitch very well. Even Lohse hasn't pitched horribly and has quite a few "hard luck" losses. Most teams would be delighted with the production we've gotten out of our 4/5 pitchers (HOWEVER, Lohse is young and still has very good trade value based on his talent, he may be a perfect guy to trade for a bat). Every time Baker has been called up, he has pitched very good, expect to see him in the rotation next season.

Our infield was a mess from the beginning of the season. Morneau came into training camp with his *** showing out the back of his hospital gown and IV's in his arm. Hopefully he is healthy this offseason and comes into next season in better physical condition. 2nd base was an offensive black hole this season. Punto has been my favorite second baseman. Not too terribly potent of an offensive player but can steal bases when he gets on and is VERY good at moving players via the bunt. IMO, we may be looking for a third baseman in the offseason and moving Cuddy to second. He may not have what it takes to defensively play third, but has shown to be a rock at second base. Cuddy has been pretty good at the plate if you take out the first 6 weeks of the season, batting somewhere around .280 since that time. One option may be to move Mauer to third in order to extend his career. It sounds like he has been playing through a tremendous amount of pain behind the plate. With as good of hitter as he is, there is no reason to cut his career short by having him catch. And if you've ever seen him throw a attempting basethief out, you know he has more than enough arm to go from third to first. SS is a mystery to me, Castro is solid defensively, but...

To me, our outfield is the detriment of this team. All we've asked out of the infield in past years is to be solid with the leather, expecting our outfielders to pick up the offensive slack. Torii, Shannon, and Jacque have not performed up to par. And Lew Ford has been terrible as a DH. Jones will not be back next year (something that even Hunter has said bluntly and publicly). That will give Ford the ability to play the field every day, and his splits show he is a MUCH better hitter when he plays the field. Kubel will also be healthy next year, a supposedly great talent (although young and unproven at the major league level). I suspect he will be given a chance to DH and split time in the field with Lew.

Personally, I think Ryan has done a very good job with this team. Pitching wins championships, and there is no way one could have predicted such an anemic offense. I can't blame him for not wanting to give up some of our top prospects at the trading deadline to either rent a player for the last half of this season or burden himself with a huge contract (Soriano).

We're not out of the wild card race yet, and if we did by some miracle make it to the playoffs, we could absolutely contend with our pitching staff.

WERE GONNA WIN TWINS, WERE GONNA SCORE, WERE GONNA WIN TWINS WATCH THAT BASEBALL SORE!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> We're not out of the wild card race yet, and if we did by some miracle make it to the playoffs, we could absolutely contend with our pitching staff.


An example to all the kids out there....DON'T DO DRUGS


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

As I understand it mauer's knee is in little to no pain. Their is no fricken way he will play third base.


----------

